# Nordic Bluetooth USB CDC ACM not communicating properly



## rob_ple11 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,

I wrote the firmware for the Nordic USB dongle using CDC ACM and it works great using Ubuntu, it comes up as a ttyACM0 and uses the kernel module cdc_acm.ko.
I am actually trying to use the USB dongle in a pfsense 2.4 system and noticed FreeBSD recognizes the USB as a modem and allocated "/dev/cuaU0" and "/dev/ttyU0". 
I tried connecting to the devices to send serial data but I get nothing at either end. 
Is there a CDC ACM driver for FreeBSD?

Has anyone had a similar issue and managed to resolve the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2019)

Have a look at umodem(4):

```
The umodem driver provides support for USB modems and serial devices that
     implement the Communication Device Class Abstract Control Model (CDC
     ACM).  It also provides device-side CDC ACM support.
```

Regarding pfSense: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## rob_ple11 (May 8, 2019)

Thanks it was the umodem and ucom modules that are required to create the /dev/cuaU0 and /dev/ttyU0 devices.
Pfsense 2.4 is the only version that loads those two modules, for some reason FreeBSD 10.3 or below dont have the ucom module and the device wouldnt work.

I could only get it working on the /dev/cuaU0 device, the /dev/ttyU0 just wouldnt talk to the Nordic Chip


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2019)

rob_ple11 said:


> for some reason FreeBSD 10.3 or below dont have the ucom module




```
Note: umodem(4) now uses /dev/ucom* instead of /dev/umodem* device nodes.
```
Taken from the FreeBSD 4.10 Release notes.


----------

